# Hydrodynastes Gigas



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

I know these dont really count but running out of ideas lol. Have just posted in classifieds but either no one is owning up to having them or they want to keep them for themselves!

just out of interest has anyone got any 07/08 FWC's or eggs cooking?

really looking for a male in prep for my female - the more pissy the better!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/153223-false-water-cobras-have-hatched.html

There ya go dude...

I have a pair of FWC, but aint for sale


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

legend cheers mate!:notworthy:


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Snakes N Adders in leeds, have some that have just hatched and more that are hatching and Coast to Coast.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Tominho35 said:


> legend cheers mate!:notworthy:


No worries mate, they will be rate good quality also...

Hes a great guy to meet


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

are they gigas or are they bisinctus as they look really dark! in saying that never seen 'em pip before so i s'pose it could be egg matter?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Tominho35 said:


> are they gigas or are they bisinctus as they look really dark! in saying that never seen 'em pip before so i s'pose it could be egg matter?


They are Gigas mate, they are dark, but will lighten up in a few sheds.... mine looked like that


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

he/ she looks fun to work with lol
my female is really viv defensive but once shes out shes well behaved cant wait till shes bigger!
how is your's kept? i bought her from the shop i work at, shed come in with blister disease as the supplier had kept her very moist too much of the water and not enough false me thinks!:lol2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Haha, thanks alot mate, i keep mine in a viv usually.... but recently ive had to RUB them due to me building a Reptile room and it being Chaos lol...

I keep mine on Aspen, and they love it, a nice big water bowl provides humidity and lots of foilage and logs to hide in...

She hoods alot, but very rarely strikes, whereas the male just flips his lid for no reason lol..
Here some pictures for ya...  much respect


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

i've found that with a lot of the males i've worked with (a lot being 6 males :lol2 most are off the wall compared with the females. i know people say this happens during breeding. think i must have just had some good luck lol!

dont s'pose you know anywhere with false fer de lances at all? i know xenodon severus is dwa but the rest arent i dont think. great training snakes for dwa - dont wanna jump in the deep end lol


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

I aint a clue my friend... best thing to do is just put a post up on here or the snake section


----------

